# Silver Thermal Screens



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi

I am looking out for a firm that makes silver thermal screen for the rear windows of an Autosleeper Symbol all i can find at present is the complete sets. Does anyone have any ideas to where i could find some?

Thanks

Dick


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

give this company a ring http://www.taylormade-window-covers.co.uk/products.html


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

You can buy the material by the metre to make your own from here

www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk

Do a search on "Thermal screen insulation"

Trevor


----------

